# Oberon is coming. And I want my hat back.



## Fabio Ciccone

Hello, everyone.

I'm writing a story here and I need a couple of phrases in latin, I'm wondering if anyone here might be able to help me. The phrases are:

PORTUGUESE
"Oberon está vindo. E eu quero meu chapéu de volta."

ENGLISH
"Oberon is coming. And I want my hat back."

Thank you very much!


----------



## gstek

Oberon venit. Et petasum meum recuperare volo.

I'm using a French-Latin dictionary. "Recuperare" for back might be a little bit strong...


----------



## Todessprache

Oberon venit et volo ut mihi meum petasum reddiat.


----------



## Cagey

gstek said:


> Oberon venit. Et petasum meum recuperare volo.
> 
> I'm using a French-Latin dictionary. "Recuperare" for back might be a little bit strong...


_Recipere_ is a more common verb with this meaning, but _recuperare _ works as well.  This version makes the person the subject:Oberon is coming.  And I wish to recover my hat. ​


Todessprache said:


> Oberon venit et volo ut mihi meum petasum redeat.


The hat would be the subject of _redeat_, which is intransitive (=come back, return), but _petasum_ is in the accusative case (object form).  However, if the hat is in the nominative (subject form), this version works._Oberon venit et volo ut mihi petasus meus redeat._

Oberon is coming and I wish my hat to return to me. ​


----------



## Todessprache

Cagey said:


> _Recipere_ is a more common verb with this meaning, but _recuperare _works as well. This version makes the person the subject:
> Oberon is coming. And I wish to recover my hat. ​The hat would be the subject of _redeat_, which is intransitive (=come back, return), but _petasum_ is in the accusative case (object form). However, if the hat is in the nominative (subject form), this version works.
> _Oberon venit et volo ut mihi petasus meus redeat._
> 
> Oberon is coming and I wish my hat to return to me.
> ​


 
I made a mistake with the subjunctive and spelling, which should _reddiat_ as a class III verb. However, hat is not the subject of _reddiat_, rather Oberon is, one could be more explicit and use the pronoun _is; _it literally translates as _I wish that he give me back my hat._

Reddere is a transitive verb; in order for hat to be in the nominative case the verb _reddere_ would have to be passivised to _reddiatur._

_Oberon venit et volo mihi petasus meus reddiatur._

Oberon is coming and I wish that my hat be given back to me.

*reddo, reddere, reddidi, redditus*, v 

conjugation: 3 
1. deliver
2. hand over, pay back, render, give back
3. restore
4. return
5. translate

*Age:* In use throughout the ages/unknown
*Area:* All or none
*Geography:* All or none
*Frequency:* very frequent
*Source:* General or unknown or too common to say


----------



## Cagey

I see nothing wrong with Oberon's being the subject, as in your revised post #3, if that is what you have in mind.

Now the original poster has 3 versions to select from, in posts #2, 3, and 5.


----------



## Fabio Ciccone

Hello everybody, thank you very much for your answers.

I think I'm sticking with "Oberon venit et volo mihi petasus meus reddiatur", it seems closer to my original intention (in Portuguese  )

Thanks very much again!


----------



## Cagey

Fabio Ciccone said:


> Hello everybody, thank you very much for your answers.
> 
> I think I'm sticking with "Oberon venit et volo mihi petasus meus reddatur", it seems closer to my original intention (in Portuguese  )
> 
> Thanks very much again!



Oops! I think we need _reddatur_ here (no _i_).  Sorry, I missed it the first time.


----------



## Fabio Ciccone

Cagey said:


> Oops! I think we need _reddatur_ here (no _i_).  Sorry, I missed it the first time.



Thank you! There will be a couple more phrases I'll be needing later, I'll post them here again by the time I get to that part


----------



## lerossignol

Venit Oberon et petasus meus mihi reddatur volo. Celà parait plus proche de la formation de la phrase latine.
Qu'en pensez-vous, les amis?


----------



## Todessprache

Thanks, always mixing my subjunctives up...


----------



## Fabio Ciccone

So you guys think this:

*Venit Oberon et petasus meus mihi reddatur volo
*
is better than

*Oberon venit et volo mihi petasus meus reddatur
*

?


----------



## Todessprache

Fabio Ciccone said:


> So you guys think this:
> 
> *Venit Oberon et petasus meus mihi reddatur volo*
> 
> is better than
> 
> *Oberon venit et volo mihi petasus meus reddatur*
> 
> 
> ?


 
It is just a matter of emphasis since Latin has a completely free word order. 

In theory you could write this as well:

*Venit et petasus mihi reddatur meus Oberon volo.*

It is still grammatical because of the inflection which prevents any confusion.


----------



## brian

Hi folks,

Why not *reddere* in the (passive) infinitive? _Volo_ (present tense) introduces an indirect statement, such that the subject should be accusative and the verb should be in the infinitive. In this case, we can leave out a subject and use *reddi* as a passive infinitive.

It's only when there is a difference in time between the main verb and that of the indirect clause that the subjunctive is required to show difference in tense, for example: _I wish _(present)_ Oberon *had given* _(past) _my hat back. / I wish my hat *had been given* back._

So: _Oberon venit et volo meum petasum mihi reddi._


----------



## Todessprache

brian8733 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Why not *reddere* in the infinitive? _Volo_ (present tense) introduces an indirect statement, such that the subject (_Oberon_) should be accusative and the verb should be in the infinitive.
> 
> It's only when there is a difference in time between the main verb and that of the indirect clause that the subjunctive is required to show difference in tense, for example: _I wish _(present)_ Oberon *had given* _(past) _my hat back_.


 
I disagree with this judgement. ACI is used in reporting things, indirect statements and saying things but not wishes and commands, which would be in the subjunctive.

Is dicit Oberon venire et eum velle redderi illi euis petasum.


----------



## brian

Hi, please see here: Perseus entry for _volo_, part B in particular: "With acc. and inf." Just a couple examples:

(with a different subject)
_hoc volo scire te = _"I wish you to know (this)"
_regnari tamen omnes volebant =_ "that there should be a king," literally "that all be ruled"

You can of course use _volo_ + _ut_ + subjunctive, but I just think it's unnecessary here.


----------



## Fabio Ciccone

Guys, Oberon is not the subject of the phrase. In fact, as I originally posted, they are two distinct phrases:

"Oberon is coming" - subject: Oberon

"And I want my hat back" - subject: I

Context:

Character 1 warns Character 2 about the coming of Oberon, then asks her to return his hat, which she has accidentally found in a park.


----------



## brian

Yeah I got confused and thought that you meant "I want Oberon to give me my hat back."

[By the way, if these are completely separate phrases, you should've opened two different threads. Just for future reference. ]

In any case, it's okay because our Latin translations use a passive construction that literally means: _I wish that my hat be returned to me / I wish my hat to be returned to me._


----------

